# The Value of Your HGVC membership



## cardinal93 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dear Tuggers,

I am a brand new HGVC owner (and in fact brand new to time sharing), and wanted to thank everyone on this board for this forum and advices given herein (of which I've read many threads going back 2+ years). I rescinded on a VIP package and just closed on a resale about 4 weeks ago.

As a way of giving back, I did some number crunching over the weekend to determine the "economic" value of my timeshare.

After getting online access, I had already planned out my timeshare vacationing, and wanted to compare my membership and annual costs versus renting. Through diligent checking of the HGVC portal, I have made the following bookings:

3 nights Flamingo (2 bedroom suite) - July 4th weekend 2013 open season - 380 dollars
3 nights Marbrisa (3 bedroom plus) - Labor Day weekend 2013 - $49 booking
3 nights Seapointe (1 bedroom plus) - December 12, 2013 - $49 booking
3 nights Elara (1 bedroom + 1 studio) - January 31, 2014 - $100 booking
5 nights HHV Lagoon (1 bedroom plus) - TBD April 11, 2014 - $49 booking

**********

627 in booking & room charges
1040 annual fee for 7000 points x 2 years (2013/2014) = 2080
__________

HGVC cost for 2013 and 2014 years = 2701 for 17 nights

Opportunity cost of purchase price = 450/year ($9000 x 5% interest) = 900 for 2 years

Total HGVC + Opportunity cost for 2013/14 = $3601

17 nights = Average 211/night

++++++++++

OBSERVATIONS:

1. Based on how I used to travel (albeit not much), I was spending 250/night x 4 nights annually in Las Vegas (Vdara 1 bedroom corner suite), I'm getting a pretty good deal with HGVC. We usually take my in-laws, so that's 6 people in a very cramped 1 bedroom. 

2. If you factor in that I get 2 and 3 bedroom suites that I can invite my brother-in-laws entire family with us, it's an even better deal.

3. Renting 2 bedroom for 3 night stays at all the above places is very expensive (250-300/night), and next to impossible to find on a weekend you want. I can find it very easily on HGVC if I look far enough, and if you look in Vegas or Orlando, almost always available.

4. Renting 3 bedroom for short stay is very difficult, except for Elara, but you'll pay for the privilege. Can't even find Marbrisa 3 bedroom to rent on the Marbrisa website, and I found one pretty quickly in for Labor Day. Granted, it cost me a ton of points, but it's for my in-laws 30 year anniversary and my nephew's 6th birthday. (Legoland pass + direct access gate from Marbrisa to Legoland would be his present).


CONCLUSIONs
1. The axiom of "Buy the system that has the places you want to go to" is very true. I live in Orange County, CA, and I have 9 resorts that are within 4 or 5 hours drive. 

2. I love visiting Vegas and Carlsbad, so having 9 resorts near me is awesome for quick cheap getaways since I was already going to these places.

3. If you normally want to rent 2 or 3 bedroom suites, your maintenance fees or open season cost go a LONG way. Where can I rent a 3 bedroom for just a couple of days at an awesome resort on the open market?

4. The more you leverage your points and look for gold or silver season or non weekend to book, the more mileage you get.

5. Use open season if you can, and save your points for Hawaii or desirable time slots .

6. I am glad I bought 7000 points. A Hawaii trip every other year + 2/3 mini getaways per year are totally doable, and Vegas can be paid for in cash in all seasons (if you don't mind staying at the Hilton Karen...they ALWAYS seem to have availability in every room size). Orlando seems to have this same wonderful problem.

7. Check the resort off-peak season and plan your vacations around those times . We're thinking of Park City next summer, although I don't see any inventory online for summer at all!

I know this is a long and rambling post, but I wanted to sum up my experience with HGVC so far (even though I have yet to stay at an HGVC, but that will change this weekend at the Flamingo).

And lastly, it seems the more you use, the more value you get, and it seems at least for my case, I am getting ALOT OF VALUE...and yes, my vacation budget just doubled from last year. 

Regards,

Cardinal93


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to post your experiences as a new owner.  

While owning a quality system like HGVC may not be the least expensive, I have found it to be a great fit for our lifestyle.  And addicting!  We started out with 8400 points about 7 years ago, and recently added another 7000 points (just for our little family of 3).  We have no problems using those points!

Kurt


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks much for your thorough analysis. I agree with PigsDad--HGVC is an excellent system, offering great flexibility, high quality resorts, and very good customer service.

Welcome to TUG and Go Cardinal!


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for your responses, I greatly appreciate them.

I did some research on the other timeshare systems, including Marriott, Sheraton and Hyatt, as well as Wyndham/WorldMark. I really like the Marriott resorts (my style of luxury accommodations), but buying resale seem to make you a second class citizen if you're not into using your deeded week or don't want to trade for another week.

As you can tell, we aren't interested in spending an entire week in one place, not even in Hawaii. My wife and I need a day or two to unwind from the vacation before going back to work, so we prefer a 5 day vacation along with a couple of 3 day vacations sprinkled throughout the year. HGVC was perfect for our needs in this respect, as well as having nice resorts in the places we would go to.

And yes, Go Cardinal and see you at the Rose Bowl!


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 2, 2013)

We have two gold weeks totaling 8400 points annually, one Flamingo, one Karen.   We bought them to take the family to Hawaii & later Orlando which we did.  Karen mostly gets used for an annual trade show I attend when we aren't squeezing points out of it.

The kids are grown now and the trips are less numerous and we've considered off-loading one of the weeks but never did anything about it.  Then one of our kids who basically got gypted due to school schedules mentioned he wanted to go to Hawaii along with my Mom.   This weekend we put together a trip in the spring 4 nights at HHV in the newer tower & 4 nights at Kingsland.   This burned up all our points plus most of next year...and while a lot, this is why we got those weeks, to go with family and have experience we otherwise wouldn't have.

We've also done well with HGVC.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder about family and friends.

That was one of the main reasons why I bought a timeshare, and Hilton in particular. I consider the timeshare a "family" resource, one that I would freely allow usage to my family members if they want to vacation with us. 

Our twice/year trip to Vegas are gifts to my in-laws who are approaching 70, and we buy them show tickets each time (they watch a show one night, and we catch a show the following night while they look after our 2 boys....win/win situation).

Now that we have this timeshare, we are super excited about researching vacation spots, and PigsDad mentioned, it's quite addicting. I find myself checking inventory daily to figure out what's the ebb and flow of reservations across the resorts available online.

We would love to hit W 57th street if airfare wasn't so expensive for 4 people! The cash price for open season for 5 nights studio plus for July 5 - 10 is crazy $1750, but only uses up 4200 points! What gives???

Cardinal93


----------



## synk (Jul 2, 2013)

The opportunity cost calculation is actually 9000*(1.05^2-1) = 922.5


----------



## lizap (Jul 2, 2013)

Both Westin and Hyatt allow less than a week trips as well..



cardinal93 said:


> Thanks for your responses, I greatly appreciate them.
> 
> I did some research on the other timeshare systems, including Marriott, Sheraton and Hyatt, as well as Wyndham/WorldMark. I really like the Marriott resorts (my style of luxury accommodations), but buying resale seem to make you a second class citizen if you're not into using your deeded week or don't want to trade for another week.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizap (Jul 2, 2013)

I do like Hilton's open season...

QUOTE=cardinal93;1489889]Thanks for the reminder about family and friends.

That was one of the main reasons why I bought a timeshare, and Hilton in particular. I consider the timeshare a "family" resource, one that I would freely allow usage to my family members if they want to vacation with us. 

Our twice/year trip to Vegas are gifts to my in-laws who are approaching 70, and we buy them show tickets each time (they watch a show one night, and we catch a show the following night while they look after our 2 boys....win/win situation).

Now that we have this timeshare, we are super excited about researching vacation spots, and PigsDad mentioned, it's quite addicting. I find myself checking inventory daily to figure out what's the ebb and flow of reservations across the resorts available online.

We would love to hit W 57th street if airfare wasn't so expensive for 4 people! The cash price for open season for 5 nights studio plus for July 5 - 10 is crazy $1750, but only uses up 4200 points! What gives???

Cardinal93[/QUOTE]


----------



## valadezm (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, my family vacations in a group so I always end up getting at least 3 1br wherever we go, so I've gotten my moneys worth the timeshare.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 2, 2013)

Cardinal,
Welcome to the HGVC family.

Although I only own a measly biennial contract I get a ton of use out of the club with the open season renting too.  It's definitely my favorite part of the club.
I have been lucky getting 3 bedroom units in Orlando at the last minute when there was absolutely nothing in RCI , II or Wyndham due to it being spring break.  
HGVC to the rescue and we went with extended family.  

I think I have done more than 12 open season reservations since owning my HGVC in the past 3 years.  Definitely getting my money's worth.  
Can't say much about the opportunity cost cause I got into the club with very little commitment on my part.  I am definitely an HGVC cheerleader.


----------



## Dojan123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Does HGVC allow open season to be in a family's name? Or do I have to be with them? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Dec 2, 2013)

Dojan123 said:


> Does HGVC allow open season to be in a family's name? Or do I have to be with them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Only the person(s) on the deed can book/use open season.


----------



## Dojan123 (Dec 11, 2013)

As you might be able to tell I am new to HGVC. I am curious if anyone had experience getting open season at myrtle beach SC during the summer or late spring?  I figure this may be a hard one since it is the only HGVC in SC. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dojan123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow. Just got access to the HGVC. First attempt to get an open session was successful. Great to see I can get open season in Orlando over New Years break. 

Only sea world had the three bedroom open but the others did have studios and 1 bedrooms.


----------



## Blues (Dec 19, 2013)

Orlando is an over-built market, so it's easier to score open season there than most other locations (other than Vegas).  But a 3BR in open season is pretty rare anywhere.  Congrats on the score!

-Bob


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 19, 2013)

Dojan123 said:


> Wow. Just got access to the HGVC. First attempt to get an open session was successful. Great to see I can get open season in Orlando over New Years break.
> 
> Only sea world had the three bedroom open but the others did have studios and 1 bedrooms.



A hint for the future: if at first you don't see what you want, keep on looking several times a day.  Last minute cancellations happen more than you may think.  For example, as of this morning there was the whole week of Christmas in a 2BR available at Valdoro in Breckenridge, CO.  If I didn't already have plans, I would have been all over that!  Christmas in Breckenridge would be a blast.

Kurt


----------



## joelisac (Dec 25, 2013)

*Open season*



PigsDad said:


> A hint for the future: if at first you don't see what you want, keep on looking several times a day.  Last minute cancellations happen more than you may think.  For example, as of this morning there was the whole week of Christmas in a 2BR available at Valdoro in Breckenridge, CO.  If I didn't already have plans, I would have been all over that!  Christmas in Breckenridge would be a blast.
> 
> Kurt



Kurt, I too am in Colorado and have used Valdoro a couple of times using open season.  It's the main reason I bought HGVC, but I wished I had actually bought at Valdoro and I may still.  As a member, are you able to use RCI last call?  If so, how did you do it? 

Thanks,
Joe
Maybe we can meet on the hill some time.


----------



## TravelAmore (Dec 31, 2013)

Joelisac: I also had a question tonight about the ability to use RCI Last Call as a HGVC owner.  Does anyone know if we must purchase a separate RCI individual account in order to take advantage of the Last Call opportunities?

Additionally, as a relative newbie - still trying to figure out HGVC reservations and exchanges, do I understand correctly from other posts, that it might be more advantageous to make non-home HGVC reservations through RCI as opposed to using the Classic or Revolution HGVC portals?  I believe someone stated previously, fewer points are used going through the RCI to reserve HGVC resorts that are not my home property.  Is this true?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TravelAmore said:


> Does anyone know if we must purchase a separate RCI individual account in order to take advantage of the Last Call opportunities?
> 
> ...[D]o I understand correctly from other posts, that it might be more advantageous to make non-home HGVC reservations through RCI as opposed to using the Classic or Revolution HGVC portals?  I believe someone stated previously, fewer points are used going through the RCI to reserve HGVC resorts that are not my home property.  Is this true?



First, you are posting to a thread that started in July.
Sometimes, it is better to start a new thread than tag onto (hijack) an old one.

You can call HGVC to make a Last Call booking.
You can book HGVC thru RCI for fewer points, but the fee is higher.
Also, you are limited to the HGVC booking windows -- 9 months out.
.


----------



## presley (Dec 31, 2013)

TravelAmore said:


> do I understand correctly from other posts, that it might be more advantageous to make non-home HGVC reservations through RCI as opposed to using the Classic or Revolution HGVC portals?  I believe someone stated previously, fewer points are used going through the RCI to reserve HGVC resorts that are not my home property.  Is this true?


Often it is true, but by the time our 9 month window opens, there isn't much left in RCI.  

A 2 bedroom Grand Waikikian in HGVC is 10,500 points
If you use RCI, that same room is 4800 points.  

Problem is, HGVC makes their bulk deposits about 12 months out and as a HGVC member, you can only book up to 9 months out.  That room will be gone by then.


----------



## TravelAmore (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Presley and Talent312 for the responses and clarification, with example. Very helpful.  

Good to know the dump is 12 months out for HGVC.  I also could not understand why I could not find availability on the HGVC site nor RCI for later than September, yesterday.  Now I know why...I think. Although, it seems from the response I should have been able to find availability on the HGVC site for HGVC properties through December.

Will have to check again...


----------



## presley (Dec 31, 2013)

TravelAmore said:


> Although, it seems from the response I should have been able to find availability on the HGVC site for HGVC properties through December.
> 
> Will have to check again...



You will only be able to see your home resort in HGVC for 12 months out.  Every other resort and all RCI deposited Hiltons will be blocked from your view until 9 months out.


----------

